

The lies entrepreneurs tell themselves  - npalacherla
http://founderdating.com/im-busy-foundertalk/

======
mikepgt2
Disconnecting and getting away from your device for a couple days always makes
a difference. Gives you a chance to be with friends/family, enjoy your
hobbies, and come back fully charged.

